# BBQ recipes



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've got a BBQ today, even though the weathers sh1te and I don't like the usual cr4ppy chicken drumsticks/burgers/etc that everyone has. Anybody got any good BBQ recipes I could have do?

Already making tandoori trout but fancy a chicken and steak meal as well.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Chicken kebabs with pineapple, green peppers, red onion and mushrooms.

Marinade the chicken in sweet chilli, chopped garlic, ginger and salt with a bit of lemon and olive oil. garnish with corriander.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

miguelmolez said:


> Chicken kebabs with pineapple, green peppers, red onion and mushrooms.
> 
> Marinade the chicken in sweet chilli, chopped garlic, ginger and salt with a bit of lemon and olive oil. garnish with corriander.


Sounds nice mate apart from the pineapple!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2012)

Get some garlic and herb salt from asda m8, rub it on your chicken then cook m8 awesome!

Honey and BBQ marinade aswell m8, top notch!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

It really works mate, try it without if you dont fancy it, will be nice any way!

Also Salmon wrapped in tinfoils always a winner, just add chilli, ginger, garlic, lime and salt to the parcel.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

if you use torrents have a quick look on piratebay, i found some cracking bbq recipes on there, 100's of um in one download


----------



## B.Johnson (Mar 12, 2012)

Rub this into your chicken. Leave to marinate for a few hours then throw on the barby. Heaven. Morrison's usually sell it.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

B.Johnson said:


> Rub this into your chicken. Leave to marinate for a few hours then throw on the barby. Heaven. Morrison's usually sell it.
> 
> View attachment 88836


Actually bought some of this yesterday so will use this! Never thought of that!

I was thinking salmon/sea bass in tinfoil. Also found these by that annoying cockney tw4t Jamie Oliver

• 500g/1lb 2oz monkfish tail (or cod or haddock), trimmed of all skin and bone and cut into 2.5cm/1 inch cubes

• 6-8 skewers or sticks of fresh rosemary, lower leaves removed, tips kept on

• 255g/9oz boiled new potatoes, halved

for the marinade

• 2 thumb-sized pieces of fresh ginger, thinly sliced

• juice and zest of 1 lemon

• 1 teaspoon turmeric

• 2 cloves of garlic

• 2 dried chillies, crumbled

• 1 handful of fresh mint

• 4 tablespoons natural yoghurt

Put all the marinade ingredients except the yoghurt into a food processor and blitz until smooth. Stir in the yoghurt. Using the skewers or rosemary sticks, skewer the fish alternately with the new potatoes. Drizzle with the marinade and grill for 2 minutes each side.


----------

